# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Russian teachers...

## The Man

Only thing I wonder... Where the fuck were women like these, when *I* went to school??? Why did I have to grow up in the fucking 90s... Truly a horrible decade in Russian history lol

























Yeah, I'd be all smiling too, if I had a teacher like that, back then, and she'd let me hold her like that lol

Well, that's one way to solve the chronic truancy and absenteeism problem over there, especially among boys  :Big Grin:  

Shit... My teachers were all like this

Including the damn money, the bribes, yes, in American $$$, they took from our parents/guardians to give us better grades... Fucking 90s...

----------

JMWinPR (07-19-2017),Knightkore (07-20-2017),Quark (07-25-2017),Swedgin (07-20-2017)

----------


## JMWinPR

Where is the diversity? You need some PR land whales for balance. Were there any trannys?

----------

Kodiak (07-19-2017),Northern Rivers (07-19-2017),The Man (07-20-2017)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Great fingers, Eddie!

----------

Knightkore (07-20-2017),Swedgin (07-20-2017),The Man (07-20-2017)

----------


## Old Tex

Of all of the years that I was in school I had exactly 2 good looking woman teachers. One was a liberal & she & I didn't get along. 
The other was ok but a shy wallflower type.

----------

The Man (07-20-2017)

----------


## Swedgin

HOT for teacher!

----------

The Man (07-20-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

As always @The Man , you have done your homework!

Now go see the teacher so she can spank you.




No black teachers huh? Must be wonderful

----------

The Man (07-20-2017)

----------


## The Man

lol 

Well, we laugh, but definitely some freaky shit goes on in schools over there haha

Here is a case from last year, for example. Happened in Volzhsky, a small town in the suburbs of Volgograd (former Stalingrad, yes, THAT Stalingrad).

Angelina Dorofeeva, 28 years old, junion grades teacher





recently separated from her husband, at the time, he walked out on her, left her to raise their two kids on her own.

Varvara, 7

and Igor, 4


Alexey Kot, 15, Middle grade student at the same school (Russia has no "elementary" and "high" schools, btw, it's all in same building, Juniors Grade 1-4; Middle 5-8; Seniors 9-11; no Grade 12), aspiring rapper

and the school playboy, whose social network pages are full of pics with many different young ladies

According to his friends at school, if there was a girl there worth doing it with, Alexey'd already been there and done it  :Big Grin:  That's the sort of lad we are talking about here lol No innocent little virgin angel, certainly.

From what facts we are able to ascertain; at some point, back in 2015, Alexey became utterly bored with girls his own age. He wanted something new: an older woman, mature and experienced. A real adventure for him.

Angelina was the young, hot teacher at that school. All the boys were crushing on her. 

Alexey went to his friends and bet money with them that he would actually take her to bed! The other boys shrugged and put down their cash. Some figured he was just joking around, pulling all their legs; others just wanted to see the arrogant bastard crash and burn, romantically, for once (I am guessing there was more than one girlfriend he had previously stolen from his buddies hehe)

But he was perfectly serious about it. He put together a whole plan: volunteeted for the after hours school clean up squad, and got himself assigned to the Junior floor, where Angelina worked, so he had a legitimate excuse to come into her classroom to approach her, the crafty little prick... 

He knew she was emotionally and psychologically vulnerable, still recovering from the breakup with her husband (small town, you know, everyone knows everything about everyone...) 

Long story short, he worked his magic on her, whatever the hell magic a teenage boy may have. And succeeded. Seduced the hell out of her.

A long and passionate affair followed, sometimes they would get together right at school, in her classroom, after hours, when he would show up supposedly for clean up duties

He had lots of intimate pics of her on his phone. These are just the modest little tip of the iceberg. He showed them off to his buddies as proof he'd won their bet, made them pay up lol 

At one point, they had sex in her apartment, while her children and her old mother slept in rooms next door. His parents were under the impression he went to sleep over at a friend's place (the other boy was in on it and covered for him). 

Another time, she came to his home when his parents were away somewhere. His father apparently showed up suddenly when they were right in the middle of things, and almost caught them bare assed, so to speak lmao Angelina had to hide in some dark closet, behind Alexey's bicycle and his hockey equipment, until his dad left again haha 

Eventually, last year, Alexey's parents discovered it all, when mom foubd very interesting pics of Angelina on his phone. 

There was a whole scandal. 

Angelina (and her husband, who apparently has forgiven her and taken her back) appeared on Andrey Malakhov's horrible talk show in Moscow with Alexey and his parents  (Malakhov is like Russia's Maury Povich + Jerry Spinger, all in one, God bless him...)

She had to do this, that was the only way the parents would agree to accept her apologies and not sue her. 

She had to talk, in front of her husband and millions of viewers, how she apparently got pregnant from Alexey and sought an abortion. Among other things. Total humiliation, in front of the entire country. 

She was also fired, sentenced to a conditional two year sentence (meaning - no actual prison time, if follows certain conditions set by the judge), and banned from working in the education system for five years, I believe. An unusually LIGHT punishment, actually, many people were furious because, they say, a MALE teacher would get a hefty actual prison term for a similar offense. 

She says, to Malakhov and in other interviews, that she actually fell in love with Alexey. Weird as it is for a woman of 28 to fall in love with a 15 year old.

She even got tattoos for him, because he liked it, tattoos turned him on, it seems

lol

She is pretty much a pariah in town now; although there are people online who support her also.

And Alexey?

He is a fucking star among his mates at school


He had TV crews following him around, which he thought was awesome


And he got a free trip to Moscow, and to meet Andrey Malakhov

and to brag about his sexual conquests live, on camera, to all of Russia. Boys there LOVE bragging about such things, God knows.

Not a bad deal for him, all in all. 

Ruined that woman's life, but, who cares, right? 

Fucking punk... I'd kick his ass, I swear to God...

----------

Knightkore (07-20-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

These are TEACHERS?  All I can say is:

----------

The Man (07-20-2017)

----------


## The Man

> These are TEACHERS?  All I can say is:


lol I love that movie, very funny. Probably Mike Myers' best work before Austin Powers  :Big Grin:

----------


## nonsqtr

WTF... this is the Playboy "teachers of Russia" thread? lol... I was just reading about "mail order brides" in the other thread, but these chicks... hm... 

I'd like to see the front of this one I did a Google Search and it came up with a bunch of butts. lol  :Wink:

----------


## The Man

> WTF... this is the Playboy "teachers of Russia" thread? lol... I was just reading about "mail order brides" in the other thread, but these chicks... hm... 
> 
> I'd like to see the front of this one I did a Google Search and it came up with a bunch of butts. lol


Sorry, man, I looked too, I really did lol

Did come across a few other great women of the classroom along the way though




I like this one too

That's a pupil, of course. But, her chair has "Bang Her" carved on it. Wonder if that's addressed to that actual girl, maybe that's her special seat lol

----------

